
Thermally Chargeable Solid-State Supercapacitor - vmarsy
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/aenm.201600546/full
======
SixSigma
see also previous work

[http://rdcu.be/mF3f](http://rdcu.be/mF3f)

Thermally chargeable supercapacitor working in a homogeneous, changing
temperature field Hyuck Lim, Yang Shi, Yu Qiao

First Online: 22 March 2016

DOI: 10.1007/s00339-016-9981-2

Cite this article as: Lim, H., Shi, Y. & Qiao, Y. Appl. Phys. A (2016) 122:
443. doi:10.1007/s00339-016-9981-2

With a nickel-coated carbon nanotube or nanoporous carbon-based electrode, the
thermal sensitivity and the electrode surface area are enhanced
simultaneously, leading to a high output voltage around 100–160 mV and a high
specific energy of 600–1800 mJ per gram of electrode material in each thermal
cycle, with a mild temperature range of ~50 °C.

